# Best John Deere tractor 80-100 hp



## HayJack

Well it's time for a "new" tractor for my operation this year. I am looking for a John Deere cab model tractor, 80-100 hp to use for my hay operation. I have approx. 70 acres that is coastal Bermuda and mainly do round bales. I would like any input on what John Deere tractor you all are using and best models for transmission, loader work, and ease of operation. I have been told about models with the power quad transmission ?? but not sure if that is only available in a bigger horsepower model?? Or , if there are any year makes/models to avoid or any certain configurations to look for or avoid.

I know I cannot afford a new one or likely not even one in the last 3 current year models. Hopefully there is one out there that will work.

Thanks in advance as always!


----------



## 8350HiTech

Price range?


----------



## Hayman1

4040 or 2955. Just be ready to re-dress the cab and overhall the AC. 55s were the best they made as long as you get high-low


----------



## Hayman1

sorry-did not see the loader work issue. I would not have a tractor in that range of HP without a wet clutch and a reverser if I was going to use it for loader work. I do mine with a 60pto wet clutch power reverser and it does everything I want. discbine and baler tractor just really go forward most of the time. My 6100D is my cutting and baling tractor and even then, the power reverser comes in handy. Just loved my 2755 which was about 75pto-almost wished I had done a cab refit and ac upgrade. that is one sweet machine.


----------



## Colby

6420/6430/6115m since your key word was "best"


----------



## rajela

Any of these if you looking for a new tractor. 6105D, 6115D, 6105M, 6115M, 5100M or 5115M. Just depends on what you want to spend and what feature you need.


----------



## somedevildawg

6100-6410-5525-6420-6330-6430-power quad....one change in the 6100 series to the 6200 series is the A/c being relocated from overhead...I like that, damn overhead will soak a brother if them drains get clogged up


----------



## Vol

The previous three posts list very good models....ones that I would highly recommend along with a couple of others....but I think Dawg touched on a important point...especially in the hotter climates. The AC...the models that went away from overhead units are much better in terms of AC operation. I absolutely love the old 55 series of JD tractors, but for most of the 55 series models, the AC was problematic.....with the overhead units.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela

If your on a tight budget and looking new the 5100E is a pretty good tractor. I have a 5093E which they didn't make this year and it has been a good tractor. If I was doing it again I would go with a a 5100M or the 6105D


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I would say that a 6330,6420, 6430 or a 6115 M would be the best hay tractors for you if they are in your budget. The 6115 can be had with under 200 hrs for $90,000.


----------



## somedevildawg

Welcome to haytalk hayjack, you're looking at the right brand of tractor btw


----------



## Teslan

Saw a trade in bonus ad from Deere today while at my dads. If you have a 90-140hp tractor newer then 2006 they will give you a bonus trade value of $11,000 above what they offer trade. 2002 to 2006 80-140hp tractors they give $9000. That said. I hate those kinds of ads. To car sales like. They are just lowering the price on the new ones. Or giving you a bad trade value in the first place for the old one. So many ways they can manipulate the price so they aren't really losing anything. Or do they just have a bunch of 80-140hp tractors they need to move?


----------



## somedevildawg

Teslan said:


> Saw a trade in bonus ad from Deere today while at my dads. If you have a 90-140hp tractor newer then 2006 they will give you a bonus trade value of $11,000 above what they offer trade. 2002 to 2006 80-140hp tractors they give $9000. That said. I hate those kinds of ads. To car sales like. They are just lowering the price on the new ones. Or giving you a bad trade value in the first place for the old one. So many ways they can manipulate the price so they aren't really losing anything. Or do they just have a bunch of 80-140hp tractors they need to move?


With Deere and their ridiculous mudd deals, they probably have a surplus....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Teslan said:


> Saw a trade in bonus ad from Deere today while at my dads. If you have a 90-140hp tractor newer then 2006 they will give you a bonus trade value of $11,000 above what they offer trade. 2002 to 2006 80-140hp tractors they give $9000. That said. I hate those kinds of ads. To car sales like. They are just lowering the price on the new ones. Or giving you a bad trade value in the first place for the old one. So many ways they can manipulate the price so they aren't really losing anything. Or do they just have a bunch of 80-140hp tractors they need to move?


I honestly feel that the tractors that I have bought since 2006 are worth more now than I what I paid for them. I might be wrong but the prices I see for 6430 premiums are outrageous. I paid $60K apiece for the last 2 (with SL loaders) and I know that I could not replace them for that. I just hate those gimmics.


----------



## Teslan

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I honestly feel that the tractors that I have bought since 2006 are worth more now than I what I paid for them. I might be wrong but the prices I see for 6430 premiums are outrageous. I paid $60K apiece for the last 2 (with SL loaders) and I know that I could not replace them for that. I just hate those gimmics.


I agree. That's probably what JD is thinking. To get in some of these new tractors that are worth more then they were new and what people want without the tier 4 stuff plus sell some new ones. Why else would they limit the bonuses to just 2002 and newer of any make.


----------



## Vol

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I honestly feel that the tractors that I have bought since 2006 are worth more now than I what I paid for them. I might be wrong but the prices I see for 6430 premiums are outrageous. I paid $60K apiece for the last 2 (with SL loaders) and I know that I could not replace them for that. I just hate those gimmics.


Your tractors are better than those emission choked Tier 4 tractors they are now producing in the 90 hp and above range.

Regards, Mike


----------

